# Авиация > Современность >  12 лет бомбардировкам Югославии

## Дёс

Помянем погибших граждан братской Сербии и Черногории!

----------


## Дёс

Вспомним, как это было. 



           23 марта, вторник 

вечер Белград: Премьер-министр Югославии Момир Булатович, выступая по телевидению, объявил о введении в стране состояния непосредственной угрозы войны.

23.15 Генеральный секретарь НАТО Хавьер Солана отдал приказ командующему силами НАТО в Европе американскому генералу Уэсли Кларку начать военную операцию против Югославии.


            24 марта, среда

5.00 Москва: В эропорту Внуково-2 совершил посадку правительственный самолет Ил-62 с Премьер-министром России Евгением Примаковым, который направлялся с официальным визитом в Вашингтон, но узнав от Альберта Гора об отсутствии гарантий начала войны в Югославии, находясь над Атлантическим океаном, отдал указание развернуть самолёт обратно в Москву.

13.00 Шесть тяжелых бомбарди*ровщиков ВВС США В-52 вылетели с базы в Фейрфорде (графство Глостершир, Великобритания). 

 Москва: Президент России Борис Ельцин выступил с телевизионным обращением 
Я только что переговорил с Жаком Шираком, президентом Франции, и с Клинтоном. Был очень длительный разговор с президентом Соединенных Штатов. Речь шла о том, что через пару часов начнется бомбардировка Косова силами НАТО. Это — удар по всему международному сообществу. 
Я обращаюсь ко всему миру. Я обращаюсь к людям, которые пережили войну. Я обращаюсь к тем, которые испытали эти бомбежки. Я обращаюсь к их детям. Я обращаюсь ко всем политическим деятелям. Давайте, пока ещё остались какие-то минуты, мы убедим Клинтона не делать этого трагического, драматического шага. Это — безопасность Европы. Это — война в Европе, а может быть, и больше. Это — очень серьёзный шаг, и делать его даже без Совета Безопасности ООН — это более чем непонятно.
Я хочу переговоров политических мирных с Милошевичем. Да, он трудный переговорщик. Да, с ним надо один, два, три, пять, десять раз разговаривать. Но не надо жалеть этих десяти, двадцати раз разговора с ним ради того, чтобы спасти сотни и сотни людей, которые погибнут через несколько часов… Я прошу присоединитесь к возмущению всей России. К возмущению. Мы, конечно, все что можно со своей стороны делаем, но не все мы можем. То есть мы можем, но совесть нам не позволяет. Давайте все-таки остановим Клинтона на этом пути. Поможем ему самому не совершить этого трагического шага. Трагического шага.

19.50 С базы НАТО в Авиано (Италия) поднялись в воздух боевые само*леты, са*молеты электронной разведки и заправщики. 

20.00 Одновременно Хавьер Солана из Брюсселя и Билл Клинтон из Вашингтона объявили о начале бомбарди*ровок Югославии. 

20.15 Первые удары по Югославии. Первые удары пришлись по радарным установкам армии Югославии, находящимся на черногорском побережье Адриатического моря. Одновременно ракетным атакам подверглись военный аэродром в нескольких километрах от Белграда и крупные промышленные объекты в городе Панчево. В большинстве крупных городов Сербии и Черногории впервые после Второй мировой войны объявлено военное положение. На военных объектах, куда сбро*шены ракеты и бомбы, есть жертвы, в том числе — среди членов семей воен*нослужащих, женщины и дети.

  Дальнейшая хроника:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## Дёс

Всем известно об уничтоженном малозаметном бомбардировщике F-117 с бортовым номером 82-806. Потеря наглядная и признанная. Со стороны Югославских ПВО было еще несколько заявок на уничтожение «Стелсов», так и не получивших признания или подтверждения. Однако есть ряд сведений, что машины этого типа могли быть подбиты, но сумели вернуться. 



> Из докладов НАТО следует: 10 самолетов совершили вынужденные посадки. В это число входят два самолета F-117A, которые получи¬ли серьезные повреждения (21 апреля F-117A с бортовым номером 86-0837 получил повреждения входе посадки, другой F-117A потерял часть хвостового оперения в результате взрыва зенитной ракеты ЗРК SA-3)


У кого есть убедительная информация по этому поводу?

----------


## Sveto

Nato lost:
F-117A (82-0806) (shot down)
F-16CG (88-0550) (shot down)
2x AH-64 Apache (Albania) (crashed)
AV-8B, VMA-231 near Brindisi ("engine failure"crashed)
ship USS ''Gonzales'' (friendly fire)
shot down UAVs
- Hunter -8 
- Predator -3 
- Pioneer -4 
- Phoenix -2 
- CL-289G -5 
- CL-289FR -2 
- Cr&#233;cerelle -3
many cruise missiles etc. were shot down

damaged :F-15C (25 march) , F-15E(26march),F-16C 31. AEW.  (4 April),F-16 (5.April),,F-16 (10.April), A-10A (81-0984, 16 April)
19th april F-16A ,F-117 (30.April) , A-10 (81.EFS, 2 may),F-14 (3.may),
A-10 81EFS, 40.EOG -11.may 

More about second damaged F-117A
"Some American sources acknowledge that a second F-117A was damaged during the same campaign, allegedly on 30 April.Although the aircraft returned to base, it supposedly never flew again.



> *Riccioni, Colonel Everest E. "Description of our Failing Defence Acquisition System."* Project on government oversight, 8 March 2005. Note: This event, which occurred during the Kosovo conflict on 27 March, was a major blow to the US Air Force. The aircraft was special: an F-117 Nighthawk stealth bomber that should have been all but invisible to the Serbian air defences. And this certainly wasn't a fluke—a few nights later, *Serb missiles damaged a second F-117.*
> The advocates of stealth have never understood that it isn’t design to stealth that makes aircraft unsensed by the enemy. It is the cost of design to stealth that reduces the operational force to the point that it will seldom be in operation. Proof — we possess only 21 stealthy B–2 bombers instead of the 135 that the fully funded program was to buy! Can one win a war against a powerful country with 21 bombers that fly at half the frequency of the B-52 Stratobomber? Of course not. We can only fight small, very weak nations like Somalia, Serbia, Vietnam, Panama, Afghanistan, Iraq, and teeny Grenada — so we do. They fight us asymmetrically — making our expensive preparations for war fruitless. We win these campaigns about half the time. And even after winning, we sometimes lose the war.
> Of the three aircraft shot down during our incursion into Serbia, one was an F–16 flown by a pilot doing other than he was directed to do, and two were the most stealthy F–117 Night Hawks, one of which staggered back to its home base never to fly again, so it is seldom counted. With our extensive use of Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD) ordinary aircraft survive just as well as the stealthy ones. Some claim that the Raptor has the signature of a bird. True, but only in the forward quarter, co altitude, and only to enemy fighter radars. It is quite visible to ground based radars."

----------


## 13th

> Nato lost:
> ship USS ''Gonzales'' (friendly fire)


DDG-66, I suppose. Was it sunk?

----------


## Sveto

Do not know its full name .Yes it was sunk.

----------


## 13th

So, probably some other destroyer was secretly renamed "Gonzalez" to cover the loss? Or how else could be explained this information? (by the way, DDG-66 actually did participate in 1999 war)

----------


## Дёс

> Colonel Everest E. "Description of our Failing Defence Acquisition System."[/B] Project on government oversight, 8 March 2005. Note: This event, which occurred during the Kosovo conflict on 27 March, was a major blow to the US Air Force. The aircraft was special: an F-117 Nighthawk stealth bomber that should have been all but invisible to the Serbian air defences. And this certainly wasn't a fluke—a few nights later, *Serb missiles damaged a second F-117.*
> The advocates of stealth have never understood that it isn’t design to stealth that makes aircraft unsensed by the enemy. It is the cost of design to stealth that reduces the operational force to the point that it will seldom be in operation. Proof — we possess only 21 stealthy B–2 bombers instead of the 135 that the fully funded program was to buy! Can one win a war against a powerful country with 21 bombers that fly at half the frequency of the B-52 Stratobomber? Of course not. We can only fight small, very weak nations like Somalia, Serbia, Vietnam, Panama, Afghanistan, Iraq, and teeny Grenada — so we do. They fight us asymmetrically — making our expensive preparations for war fruitless. We win these campaigns about half the time. And even after winning, we sometimes lose the war.
> Of the three aircraft shot down during our incursion into Serbia, one was an F–16 flown by a pilot doing other than he was directed to do, and two were the most stealthy F–117 Night Hawks, one of which staggered back to its home base never to fly again, so it is seldom counted. With our extensive use of Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD) ordinary aircraft survive just as well as the stealthy ones. Some claim that the Raptor has the signature of a bird. True, but only in the forward quarter, co altitude, and only to enemy fighter radars. It is quite visible to ground based radars."


Спасибо за инфу!
Я не до конца понял – это всё утверждения американского подполковника Е. Эвереста? И про поражение 3 самолетов (F-16 и двух F-117) тоже?

----------


## Дёс

> So, probably some other destroyer was secretly renamed "Gonzalez" to cover the loss? Or how else could be explained this information? (by the way, DDG-66 actually did participate in 1999 war)


Стыдно признаться, но никогда не слышал о потоплении какого-либо корабля в период «Союзной силы»? Есть данные, чем его потопили? Насколько вероятно, что это правда?

----------


## Sveto

> So, probably some other destroyer was secretly renamed "Gonzalez" to cover the loss? Or how else could be explained this information? (by the way, DDG-66 actually did participate in 1999 war)


I really do not know that it was even a destroyer. It was smaller ship destroyed by two Nato airplanes and few sources latter reported that its name is "Gonzalez".
It is interesting that inside Serbia ,only one source write about this event and he is (even more shocking)well known as NATO's propagandist:)

----------


## Дёс

> I really do not know that it was even a destroyer. It was smaller ship destroyed by two Nato airplanes and few sources latter reported that its name is "Gonzalez".
> It is interesting that inside Serbia ,only one source write about this event and he is well known as NATO's propagandist:)


То есть – информации по этому вопросу мало. Официального подтверждения или опровержения  Пентагоном тоже нет?

----------


## Sveto

F-16C  
http://www.pbase.com/vmarinkovic/image/33081787

F-117A


Predator
http://www.pbase.com/vmarinkovic/image/30732788

Cr&#233;cerelle,A-10

----------


## Sveto

> Я не до конца понял – это всё утверждения американского подполковника Е. Эвереста? И про поражение 3 самолетов (F-16 и двух F-117) тоже?


Эверест is retired USAF Colonel ,and quoted text is his.

----------


## Дёс

> Эверест is retired USAF Colonel ,and quoted text is his.


 Ясно. Благодарю!

----------


## Torero

Да,помнится, переживали мы тогда в России за Югославию. А сегодня и страны уже такой нет...

----------


## ZET

> Да,помнится, переживали мы тогда в России за Югославию. А сегодня и страны уже такой нет...


 да, все перживали тогда!  :Mad:

----------


## Sveto

Damagaed F-15C (landed safely)

----------


## Transit

> Cr&#233;cerelle


Thanks for the photo, Sveto. I see also ALARM missile on pics with Cr&#233;cerelle.

Please, tell more about Serb counter-UAV operations.

----------


## Холостяк

> да, все перживали тогда!


Были *** которые и не переживали... Бухой Борька - один из них....
Если б остановили этот беспредел не было бы бомбежек в Ливии сегодня, как и Ирака и .... 
Кто следующий?

----------


## Дёс

> Да,помнится, переживали мы тогда в России за Югославию. А сегодня и страны уже такой нет...


 И не только в России!

----------


## Дёс

> Были *** которые и не переживали... Бухой Борька - один из них....
> Если б остановили этот беспредел не было бы бомбежек в Ливии сегодня, как и Ирака и .... 
> Кто следующий?


 Их, ...дь, и сейчас хватает.

----------


## Дёс

Когда-то давно на одном из сайтов про авиацию нашел данные по потерям в Югославии. Речь шла о признанных потерях. И там  указывалось, что кроме одного сбитого Ф-117А, США признают боевые повреждения у еще двух Ф-117-х. Спустя время попытался отыскать этот сайт, или хотя бы «инфу» с него, но безрезультатно. 
Признавали ли американцы(официально) подбитие еще двух «невидимок»?

----------


## Torero

> Были *** которые и не переживали... Бухой Борька - один из них....
> Если б остановили этот беспредел не было бы бомбежек в Ливии сегодня, как и Ирака и .... 
> Кто следующий?


 Этим "господам" и на развал собственной страны было наплевать. Что уж там говорить про Югославию. Даже удивительно, что сербы еще уважают Россию, после того как она их "сдала" западу. Хотя нас, простых россиян, эта власть, конечно, тоже продала

----------


## Sveto

> Этим "господам" и на развал собственной страны было наплевать. Что уж там говорить про Югославию. Даже у*дивительно, что сербы еще уважают* Россию, после того как она их "сдала" западу. Хотя нас, простых россиян, эта власть, конечно, тоже продала


Россия единственна " супер сила" что никогда не имела войну против нас… возможно иногда она не могла или не хотела помочь нам но никогда не была против нас. Также я думаю что любые политические сербы водительства имеют, Россия не будет имела более лучших друзей чем сербы в всем мире-причина для того наша длинняя дружба через столетия.

Сербы очень трагичные люди, после того как все мы выдержали его не странно чего иногда мы говоримо или делаемо-простите нам когда мы делаемо неправильные решения. 

Чего вы русские не знаете что вы помогали нам даже время вы фактически не делали ничего. Я вспоминаю наших воинов которые шли в "no return missions" с  слов:" Россия поможет нам  в конце!"  Было важно что они имеют веру или доверие что они не умирают для ничего -они фактически знали что никакая помощь не придет но нам было нужно некоторое доверие.
Когда Россия была сильна, она помогала нам, когда Россия была слаба оно было очень плохо в Россия но совершенно трагично в Сербия.

----------


## Дёс

> Этим "господам" и на развал собственной страны было наплевать. Что уж там говорить про Югославию. Даже удивительно, что сербы еще уважают Россию, после того как она их "сдала" западу. Хотя нас, простых россиян, эта власть, конечно, тоже продала


 Нас тогда всех "сдали" - и Сербию, и Россию, и Белоруссию и Украину! И я думаю, что большинство сербов это понимают. Видишь - Светозар понимает.

----------


## Torero

Да, тоже думаю, что сербы все понимают. И все же... В 1914 Россия вступила в войну защищая своих сербских братьев, а в 1999 все ограничилось разворотом самолета Примакова над Атлантикой, да выкриками в Госдуме.
 А приятно было все-таки тогда сбитом F-117 смотреть по ТВ))

----------


## Дёс

> А приятно было все-таки тогда сбитом F-117 смотреть по ТВ))


 Ты мои мысли прочитал - я только что, перед тем, как заглянуть сюда, держал в руках "Аргументы и Факты" от 1 апреля 1999 года, смотря на фотку валяющегося крыла F-117, на котором стоит малой пацан с игрушечным пистолетом - его нога прямо на белой звезде! Нахлынули приятные воспоминания! :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

> Россия единственна " супер сила" что никогда не имела войну против нас… возможно иногда она не могла или не хотела помочь нам но никогда не была против нас. Также я думаю что любые политические сербы водительства имеют, Россия не будет имела более лучших друзей чем сербы в всем мире-причина для того наша длинняя дружба через столетия.
> 
> Сербы очень трагичные люди, после того как все мы выдержали его не странно чего иногда мы говоримо или делаемо-простите нам когда мы делаемо неправильные решения. 
> 
> Чего вы русские не знаете что вы помогали нам даже время вы фактически не делали ничего. Я вспоминаю наших воинов которые шли в "no return missions" с  слов:" Россия поможет нам  в конце!"  Было важно что они имеют веру или доверие что они не умирают для ничего -они фактически знали что никакая помощь не придет но нам было нужно некоторое доверие.
> Когда Россия была сильна, она помогала нам, когда Россия была слаба оно было очень плохо в Россия но совершенно трагично в Сербия.


Да, Свето, попали мы все тогда(в 90-е годы) в одну большую жопу. Прими еще раз соболезнования твоему народу! 
Нам нужно держаться вместе - по другому нельзя!

----------


## Torero

> Ты мои мысли прочитал - я только что, перед тем, как заглянуть сюда, держал в руках "Аргументы и Факты" от 1 апреля 1999 года, смотря на фотку валяющегося крыла F-117, на котором стоит малой пацан с игрушечным пистолетом - его нога прямо на белой звезде! Нахлынули приятные воспоминания!


 Помню-помню. Этот выпуск "АиФ" я еще тогда читал, в 1999...

----------


## Холостяк

У меня был пост с фотками....  

Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

----------


## Холостяк

По прибытии на белградский стадион "Маракана" на матч между молодежными командами "Црвены звезды" и "Зенита" Премьер-министр России Владимир Путин был удивлен пиротехнической поддержкой "красно-белых".

Не успел он зайти на вип-трибуну, как прочитал послание Северной трибуны: *"Старший брат, поцелуй матушку нашу, и скажи ей, скажи ей, что мы достойные, что мы боремся и что мы будем бороться, скажи ей, что любим ее!",* а затем после объявления по стадиону ему устроили овацию.
Путин приехал на начало второго тайма и покинул стадион еще до окончания игры, но отметил теплый прием на крупнейшем стадионе Сербии.

Видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlXqo...layer_embedded

----------


## Дёс

> Не успел он зайти на вип-трибуну, как прочитал послание Северной трибуны: *"Старший брат, поцелуй матушку нашу, и скажи ей, скажи ей, что мы достойные, что мы боремся и что мы будем бороться, скажи ей, что любим ее!",* а затем после объявления по стадиону ему устроили овацию.
> Видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlXqo...layer_embedded


 Впечатляет!

----------


## Холостяк

В ночь с 24 на 25 марта 1999 года в нарушение Устава ООН и в отсутствие резолюции Совета безопасности НАТО начала так называемую "гуманитарную интервенцию" против Югославии. 

http://rus.ruvr.ru/radio_broadcast/n.../47912190.html

----------


## Sveto

AH-64 
time: 5th may 1999.
crash site 75 km from Tirana,Albania

----------


## Дёс

> AH-64 
> time: 5th may 1999.
> crash site 75 km from Tirana,Albania


Классные фотки. Спасибо. Я раньше видел только их часть.

----------


## Дёс

> AH-64 
> time: 5th may 1999.
> crash site 75 km from Tirana,Albania


Красиво. Кстати, амеры тогда говорили, что Апач выполнял простой ознакомительный полет. А на фото номер 2 и 3 красуются "пачки" Хелфаеров и НУРСов. Разумно ли было выполнять ночной полет в неизвестной горной местности с полным комплектом вооружения, будучи перетяжелённым и менее маневренным, если ты, конечно, не выполняешь боевое задание?! :Confused:

----------


## Torero

C другой стороны летать в зоне боевых действий без оружия, тоже как-то не очень

----------


## ZET

Двенадцать лет назад - 27 марта 1999 года F-117A с борт номером 82-806 был сбит комплексом С-125 "Печора" 3-й батареи 250-й бригады ПВО полковника Дани Золтана, защищавшей Белград.

----------


## Torero

Было много версий от самих югославов кто все же сбил "невидимку", вплоть до МиГ-29

----------


## 13th

> Было много версий от самих югославов кто все же сбил "невидимку", вплоть до МиГ-29


Да-да, пресловутый подполковник Дюкич  :Wink:

----------


## Sveto

> Да-да, пресловутый подполковник Дюкич


подполковник Дюкич
or his real name Zolt&#225;n Dani
comander of third division of 250 rocket brigade of Yugoslav Army




> сбит комплексом С-125 "Печора" 3-й батареи 250-й бригады


S-125 Neva M  (photo shows upgraded yugoslav S-125M1T)

----------


## 13th

> подполковник Дюкич
> or his real name Zolt&#225;n Dani


Yes, as you probably know, it's a common concept here in Russia that "Lt. Col. Đukić" was MiG-29 pilot.

----------


## Sr10

РЛС наведения С125, древняя как экскремент мамонта, F117 не обнаруживает. Иначе избиение этих машин над Ираком было-бы жутким. Одиночная средневысотная цель... мечта оператора кабины ЦР.   
  Насчет МиГ29 - вопрос не столь однозначный. По слухам (неофициальным) при тестах в Штатах, в определенных ракурсах обнаружить Гоблина бортовой РЛС он мог, но взять на сопровождение - нет. Тем не менее при таких вводных не исключена возможность сближения и работы пушкой или УР с ТГС почти в упор.  Как известно, одному ушлому F16 удалось засечь F22 визуально и пользуясь удачной позицией и маневренностью "поразить' из бортовой пушки. Но это один случай на 300+ противоположных.
  Тут одна трудность - F117 летали на свои миссии исключительно ночью, а в этих условия визуальное обнаружение, а тем более успешная стрельба крайне маловероятна.

----------


## Sveto

> Насчет МиГ29 - вопрос не столь однозначный. По слухам (неофициальным) при тестах в Штатах, в определенных ракурсах обнаружить Гоблина


я знал большой часть из югославских пилотов MiG-29 которые летели в 1999. (некоторые из их нет с нами больше: (никак успех не имели в воздухе.

using diferent frequencies -that is key of F-117 success. „In P-18 we trust:)”

----------


## Sr10

По прошествии стольких лет установить точную причину падения F117, имхо, уже нереально. 
  Насколько помню, даже по горячим следам было мало что ясно - по открытой версии доклада пилота F117 он ощутил сильный удар, самолет перестал управляться, после чего он катапультировался. 
"шел-упал-очнулся-гипс"....
  Если-бы были хорошие фото его фрагментов, да сразу после обнаружения, то возможно что-то и прояснилось-бы. А по тем, что публиковались можно только сделать вывод что самолет не горел - килькод был отлично читаем.

----------


## Fighter

> РЛС наведения С125, древняя как экскремент мамонта, F117 не обнаруживает. Иначе избиение этих машин над Ираком было-бы жутким. Одиночная средневысотная цель... мечта оператора кабины ЦР.   
>   Насчет МиГ29 - вопрос не столь однозначный. По слухам (неофициальным) при тестах в Штатах, в определенных ракурсах обнаружить Гоблина бортовой РЛС он мог, но взять на сопровождение - нет. Тем не менее при таких вводных не исключена возможность сближения и работы пушкой или УР с ТГС почти в упор.  Как известно, одному ушлому F16 удалось засечь F22 визуально и пользуясь удачной позицией и маневренностью "поразить' из бортовой пушки. Но это один случай на 300+ противоположных.
>   Тут одна трудность - F117 летали на свои миссии исключительно ночью, а в этих условия визуальное обнаружение, а тем более успешная стрельба крайне маловероятна.


Как раз РЛС метрового диапазона (П-12,18) и может обнаружить  F-117 на больших дальностях, чем дециметровые (10, 23 см) РЛС. У С-125 командная система наведения при РЛ или оптическом (!) слежении за целью и РЛ слежением за ракетой. РЛ слежение за целью с малой ЭПР оказалось тоже возможно на малых дальностях.

----------


## Sveto

Do not speak hungarian but i guess that it can be interesting text





> Как раз РЛС метрового диапазона (П-12,18) и может обнаружить  F-117 на больших дальностях,


F-117 was detected first with P-18 at around 50 km distance while S-125 crew launched missiles at 18 km. 
The most of older soviet equipment is still usuable even against "stelt" planes but with right tactics. Why Iraq did not have such success? Becouse their radarss were christmas tree for USAF wild weasel teams.They had turned on all they had and normally they did not have the most of air defence next day.

----------


## Sveto

But here is second part of this story-what is doing Zoltan today.

P.S. Well at least he has job,his own bakery.Others have less

----------


## Sr10

> Как раз РЛС метрового диапазона (П-12,18) и может обнаружить  F-117 на больших дальностях, чем дециметровые (10, 23 см) РЛС. У С-125 командная система наведения при РЛ или оптическом (!) слежении за целью и РЛ слежением за ракетой. РЛ слежение за целью с малой ЭПР оказалось тоже возможно на малых дальностях.


Все эти теоретические выкладки общеизвестны. 
На практике отметка от цели с ЭПР F117 на индикаторе АРМ-а сопоставима с нерегулярной помехой, каковых одновременно может возникать и пропадать несколько.  Ну а оптическое слежение визиром со сверхмалым углом обзора ночью за объектом размера F117 на средних высотах - это фантастика...

----------


## Sveto

SR10 theoretically MiG-29 can detect and shot down F-117.One of our pilots was very close to do that .But in practice when you have 10 so-so operable machines and you are fighting against NATO -that is complete fantasy - every our plane had recived Amraam much before entering into position to launch missile.
Our MiG-29 did not shot down any nato plane - reason is simple :we did not launched any missile.
P.S. When one our fighter pilot wisited Moscow (i will not write here his name) some of your pilots said:"Shame on yugoslav pilots-everybody can shoot you down." It seems that thay can imagine fight inside 9.12B against Dutch F-16AM  or USAF F-15C armed with amraams and with awacs support as fair fight?

----------


## Sveto

> Yes, as you probably know, it's a common concept here in Russia that "Lt. Col. Đukić" was MiG-29 pilot.


Inside Russia this story was first time it was published in daily Krasnaya Zvezda and than everywhere else..That is not the worst mistake but it is probably the most famous.Generally russian magazines and books contain a lot of inccorect information about Yugoslav aviation,things are changing for the better but slowly.

----------


## ZET

> Было много версий от самих югославов кто все же сбил "невидимку", вплоть до МиГ-29


Сбитый пилот Ф-117 сам говорит, что по нему выпустили ракеты "земля-воздух". Что там еще устанавливать?!

Интервью пилота:

Lt. Col. Dale Zelko - That gets into capabilities of the F-117. But I will tell you that I visually watched the surface to air missile engagement, and that even in its early stages there was no doubt in my mind that they had me. I did everything I could to prevent it but it was just unavoidable. And remember, I had a front row seat throughout the entire engagement. So was it pilot related? No. Was it maintenance related? No. Was it a good shot? Yes, it was a good shot. I can’t get into details about exactly how they were able to put a surface to air missile warhead into the same airspace as an F-117 low-observable aircraft because that’s very sensitive, even today. But I can kind of give you a sense. You know it’s not invisible technology. We have never said it was invisible technology, we’ve always said it was low-observable technology. You know the       F-117 relies a great deal on its low-observable characteristics to survive. 

So, just like anything, there are limitations and vulnerabilities. And if you give an adversary the opportunity to exploit them, they will. The Serbs are great war fighters and they certainly saw the opportunity. So essentially, we gave them the opportunity because of the way we were operating. They saw the opening, they took advantage of it, and it was just a good shot. Was it preventable by us if we had changed things? Yes, absolutely. 



RFA - So you saw it coming. 

Lt. Col. Dale Zelko - There were two missiles that I saw; however, there may have been others. I started tracking them visually right after launch and I could tell immediately. I thought to myself, matter-of-factly: “You know what? This is bad. I don’t think I’m going to skinny through this one.” I had been shot at many times before, but that was the first time I’d ever felt so strongly that I wouldn’t make it due to SAM technology.

----------


## Максимка

Good Day, Sveto!

What do you think about article Gallant Knights ? Is it true ?

Добрый день, Sveto!

Что вы думаете о статье Gallant Knights ? Она правдива?

----------


## Sveto

The most from that article is true. Some smaller parts are inacurate but generally that is very good article.

вообще то очень хорошая статья

----------


## APKAH

[QUOTE=Sr10;73815]По прошествии стольких лет установить точную причину падения F117, имхо, уже нереально.QUOTE]
 Уже давно эта тема объезжена, по сто раз. По данным ПВО Сербии 27 марта 1999 года F-117A 82-0806(выпуска 1983 года) поражен ракетой комлекса С-125М1 3-й батареи 250-й бригады ПВО Сербии. Не верить оснований нет.
 Зачем еще гадать как и чем?

----------


## Sr10

[QUOTE=APKAH;73999]


> По данным ПВО Сербии 27 марта 1999 года F-117A 82-0806(выпуска 1983 года) поражен ракетой комлекса С-125М1 3-й батареи 250-й бригады ПВО Сербии. Не верить оснований нет.
>  Зачем еще гадать как и чем?


Больше скажу. По данным Сербии они сбили аж 3  F-117 (один нашли на земле, два по их словам "умирать улетели"), 29 марта завалили Е3, и  до кучи множество "ЛА других типов". 
Эти "новости" отлично вписываются в сегодняшний праздник одной из бед России... Нет повода не выпить :))

----------


## APKAH

скажу еще больше, СМИ ссылаясь на данные российской разведки утверждала что в ночь на 20 мая сбит Б-2  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Sr10;74027]


> Больше скажу. По данным Сербии они сбили аж 3  F-117 (один нашли на земле, два по их словам "умирать улетели"), 29 марта завалили Е3, и  до кучи множество "ЛА других типов". 
> Эти "новости" отлично вписываются в сегодняшний праздник одной из бед России... Нет повода не выпить :))


Sr10
 Уважаемый. Лично мне не понятна ваша ирония в отношении известных событий на Балканах.Или Вы считаете,что  "непобедимые и легендарные" ВВС США наделены суперзащитой как в известном фильме "звездные войны"?

----------


## Sveto

> российской разведки утверждала что в ночь на 20 мая сбит Б-2


Фактически там существуют такой рассказ
Полковник лейтанант Ђорђе Аничић,. пишет в его книге„Смена“ о Б-2 и ноче 20.05.1999.
интервью
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qi1z4vh79A

но его ex командир, Zoltan говорит что они вероятно ударяют airborne decoy

P.S.
I am guessing that it can be AN/ALE-50 carried by B-1B

----------


## ZET

[QUOTE=Sr10;74027]


> Больше скажу. По данным Сербии они сбили аж 3  F-117 (один нашли на земле, два по их словам "умирать улетели"), 29 марта завалили Е3, и  до кучи множество "ЛА других типов". 
> Эти "новости" отлично вписываются в сегодняшний праздник одной из бед России... Нет повода не выпить :))


 Наверное пилоту Зелко показалось, что его сбили ракеты с земли?  :Smile:   Вспомнилась шутка тех времен: "Если Стелс сбили не сербы, значит он сгорел со стыда"  :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

[QUOTE=alexvolf;74029]


> Sr10
>  Уважаемый. Лично мне не понятна ваша ирония в отношении известных событий на Балканах.Или Вы считаете,что  "непобедимые и легендарные" ВВС США наделены суперзащитой как в известном фильме "звездные войны"?


Уважаемый alexvolf, я считаю только, что не следует путать пропаганду и реальные события. Если мне понадобится пропаганда, включу дебилятор/зомбоящик, но пока прекрасно без нее обхожусь.
  Кто называл себя "непобедимые и легендарные", вам наверное напоминать не надо, а в известном фильме "звездные войны" как-раз ни один объект не обладал суперзащитой - пересмотрите его еще раз.

QUOTE=ZET;74038]


> Наверное пилоту Зелко показалось, что его сбили ракеты с земли?


Наверное показалось... учитывая обзорность из Гоблина, никаких ракет он физически видеть не мог, если вообще когда-либо говорил это...
 По режиму секретности пилотам F117 вообще трепаться было не положено.

----------


## Torero

В "Крыльях родины" №1-2 2011 статья о применении МиГ-29 в 1999 году, довольно подробно расписаны все боевые вылеты с указанием дат и фамилиями пилотов. Воздушных побед не отмечено

----------


## Максимка

Привет!




> В "Крыльях родины" №1-2 2011 статья о применении МиГ-29 в 1999 году, довольно подробно расписаны все боевые вылеты с указанием дат и фамилиями пилотов. Воздушных побед не отмечено


В "Крыльях Родины" бездарный перевод вот  этой статьи Тома Купера.

Купер, в свою очередь, кратко пересказывает статью Марка Никсона .

Подробности читайте здесь.

----------


## Максимка

Good Day!




> The most from that article is true. Some smaller parts are inacurate but generally that is very good article.
> 
> вообще то очень хорошая статья


Thanks, Sveto.
Can you recommend me another articles about serbian aviation during war?

Можете ли вы порекомендовать мне другие материалы о сербской авиации во время войны?

----------


## Sveto

Я послал вам личные сообщение

----------


## Sveto

> 


Здесь от моего альбома: братья совместно

----------


## ZET

> Наверное показалось... учитывая обзорность из Гоблина, никаких ракет он физически видеть не мог, если вообще когда-либо говорил это...
>  По режиму секретности пилотам F117 вообще трепаться было не положено.


Это по принципу: "Такого быть не может, потому что не может быть никогда!" Просто потому, что этого кому-то не хочется.   

Большое интервью Зелко дал Карлосу Лорху, директору и главному редактору бразильского авиа-журнала “National Brasilian Air Force Magazine”

http://www.f117reunion.org/sfa_newsl...s/page0007.htm

----------


## ZET

> Здесь от моего альбома: братья совместно


Sveto, а где Вы на фото? Если не секрет?

----------


## Sveto

не секрет - я нет на фото :Wink: 

югославские пилоты от левой стороны: Милутиновић,Недељковић,Јок  ановић,Кулачин.
русские пилоты вы вероятно знаете

тот же год когда это фото была сделана(1997.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucpEvQ48HF8
Милутиновић,Недељковић,Јок  ановић,Павловић -близкий воздушный бой
---------------------------------------------------
Здесь вы можете увидеть весь экипаж третьего дивизиона  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GjkONeav94 

О Zelko:
Фактически перва в-601д имела успех-не второй ракет
как Zelko говорит.
на 78 дней экипаж атаковал на 7 целях и " снято вниз 3 из них " но для теперь материальное доказательство для только 2 - F-117 & F-16C)
(USAF) SEAD атаковал экипаж с 22 HARM без успеха,большой часть из HARM ударила подражатель-радиолокаторы, 1km от реальной станции-сама близка HARM ударила 30m от реальной станции(отсутствие повреждения на станции или экипаже).



> визуальное обнаружение, а тем более успешная стрельба крайне маловероятна.


визуальное -нет ,радарское да
весь секрет в времени работе радиолокатора
после все эти леты можно сказать что 3-и дивизион не сделал никакое изменение на его оборудовании в 1999. Различная стратегия использования оборудования - ключ этого успеха.

----------


## Transit

Взято здесь: - "The most innovative Serb anti-UAV tactic was the use of helicopters. It appears that the first Hunter of the campaign was lost after the Serbs launched a Mil Mi-8 HIP helicopter to fly alongside the UAV and then a door gunner blasted the air vehicle with a 7.62mm machine gun. This then became a favourite tactic until allied fighters made it rather dangerous."

Есть у кого нибудь подтверждения подобным перехватам?

----------


## Максимка

Hi, Sveto.




> О Zelko:
> Фактически перва в-601д имела успех-не второй ракет
> как Zelko говорит.
> на 78 дней экипаж атаковал на 7 целях и " снято вниз 3 из них " но для теперь материальное доказательство для только 2 - F-117 & F-16C)
> (USAF) SEAD атаковал экипаж с 22 HARM без успеха,большой часть из HARM ударила подражатель-радиолокаторы, 1km от реальной станции-сама близка HARM ударила 30m от реальной станции(отсутствие повреждения на станции или экипаже).


What about other divisions? Did they work during war? Was the kvadrats used? (SA-6) ?

Что насчет других подразделений? "Квадраты" применялись во время войны?




> визуальное -нет ,радарское да
> весь секрет в времени работе радиолокатора
> после все эти леты можно сказать что 3-и дивизион не сделал никакое изменение на его оборудовании в 1999. Различная стратегия использования оборудования - ключ этого успеха.


Do you mean that optical channel was not used? Some sources reported that serb S-125 was improved and  equipped by IR channel.

Вы имеете в виду, что оптический канал не был использован? Некоторые источники сообщают, что сербские С-125 были усовершенствованны и оснащены ИК-каналом.

----------


## Sveto

> Взято здесь: - "The most innovative Serb anti-UAV tactic was the use of helicopters. It appears that the first Hunter of the campaign was lost after the Serbs launched a Mil Mi-8 HIP helicopter to fly alongside the UAV and then a door gunner blasted the air vehicle with a 7.62mm machine gun. This then became a favourite tactic until allied fighters made it rather dangerous."
> 
> Есть у кого нибудь подтверждения подобным перехватам?


интересно но в реальности оно далеко от правды :Biggrin: 

*****************************



> What about other divisions? Did they work during war? Was the kvadrats used? (SA-6) ?


Kub-M was not so lucky.One battery shot down our MiG-29(Milutinovic) while other is responsible for damage on this Harier about wich i was talking earlier. 





> Do you mean that optical channel was not used? Some sources reported that serb S-125 was improved and  equipped by IR channel.


Not this one in that time.

----------


## Максимка

Привет, Sveto!

Thanks for you answers!
Who damaged other F-117 ?

Спасибо за ваши ответы!
А кто повредил другой F-117?

----------


## Sveto

опять 250.рбр

----------


## ZET

> Здесь вы можете увидеть весь экипаж третьего дивизиона  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GjkONeav94


Привет Свето.  Интересное видио про 3-й дивизион. Только они там быстро говорят и многое не понятно. У тебя нет печатного текста того, что говорили эти ПВО-шники? Пусть даже на сербском языке - я переведу через Google.

----------


## ZET

> опять 250.рбр


А дивизион какой отличился? Опять третий?

----------


## Sveto

250. бригада сегодня

all photos copyright: Medija centar ,,ODBRANA"

P.S.
я не имею много время сегодня поэтому я попробую помочь вам более поздно, Zet

----------


## Максимка

Привет!




> Привет Свето.  Интересное видио про 3-й дивизион. Только они там быстро говорят и многое не понятно. У тебя нет печатного текста того, что говорили эти ПВО-шники? Пусть даже на сербском языке - я переведу через Google.


Надо бы еще венгерскую статью распознать и через гугл пропихнуть.
Думаю, на выходных заняться этим.

----------


## ZET

Sveto, Максимка, будем ждать вашу инфу.  :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

ОДОБРЕННОЕ  :Wink: Zet , здесь часть 1.

Ф-117 был снят  вниз на 27. март 1999. на 20:42 h

Майор Борис Стоименов(помощник команданта для техника): 
Был третьи ден войны, мы были активны для того чтобы обнаружить и разрушить как много цели как возможно. Более раньше того дня ,цель летал над нами на Шимановици и мы думали что наша база обнаружена и что мы будем разрушены.

Подполковник  Ђорђе Аничић (заменик командата)
того 27. марта 1999. третий дивизион имел свой первый запуск ракеты в войне от его пункт около села Шимановици.

Прапорщик Драган Матић(оператор ручного поиска) . Мы увидели F-117 сперва на 50 + km (П-18) и мы ждали для того что он приходит более близко.

Подполковник  Ђорђе Аничић (заменик командата)
: на  радиолокационная станция мы увидели 3 цели, азимут 195 и расстояния 23 km, stelt  был приезжал на 20-25km. Мы начали обычные процедуры

Майор Борис Стоименов(помощник команданта для техника): 
- радиолокационная станция включна на только немногие секунды и и снова включна и снова...
эти 3 цели все еще приезжали к нам.

Подполковник  Ђорђе Аничић (заменик командата)
- я лично стопировал 3 x процедуры потому что нам было нужно закончить все в 25 секундах - не любая секунда больше!
Все 6 членов экипажа должны закончить все процедуры в 20-25 секундах.

Майор Борис Стоименов(помощник команданта для техника): 
- мы ждали самолет для того чтобы прийти ближе к 15 km, предотвратить свой бег от зоны разрушения и предотвратить его анти-ракеты маневр

Прапорщик Драган Матић(оператор ручного поиска) 
мы сломали правила от наших руководств использования - мы позволили к цели войти в более близко глубоки в нашу зону для того он не может побежать после старта ракеты
время обнаружения было установлена максимально к 5 секунд(любая секунда больше они бы атаковали с противорадиолокационной ракеты.
Мы были хорошей тренировaни бригадой поэтому эти 5 секунд было достаточным временем для нас обнаружить цель.

Майор Борис Стоименов(помощник команданта для техника): 
в том моменте я включил радиолокатор захвата

Подполковник  Ђорђе Аничић (заменик командата)

 -поиск -много времени, не успешно- команда стоп-поиск, снова. .. снова...
Прапорщик Драган Матић 
2 или 3 пута мы были не успешни ,за своей угловой скорости
Подполковник  Ђорђе Аничић (заменик командата)
- 3-и : успешно 

Прапорщик Драган Матић 
- я увидел что он бежится на праве, я управлял положить его в центр экрана, 
Подполковник  Ђорђе Аничић (заменик командата)
я думал для того чтобы останавливать действие снова когда я услышал Прапорщик Матића : " Дайте его к мне! Дайте его к мне! "
Он успел положить цель в центр экрана. , мы имели все координаты, Запуск ракеты 2
Прапорщик Драган Матић -продолжало +/- 17секунды 
Подполковник  Ђорђе Аничић (заменик командата)
 - первая ракета цель разрушила, вторая ракета упала на землю(не имела захват, ракета упала прежде чем она вошла в в зону разрушения)
D. Zelko говорит много подозрительных фактов. Во первых он говорит что первая ракета была очень близко к ему а пропущенное. ... он визуально увидел ракету и что он сделал маневр и вторая ракета ударила его… все очень подозрительные... от технических аспектов - рассказ подозрительн.
Прапорщик Драган Матић
F-117 ничего специальное. Я думаю что была большая слава о F-117. . в реальности этот самолет ничего специальное -нет сверхзвуковой, носит 2 бомбы, его не имеет никакое защитительное вооружение. Единственное низкая видимость...
Майор Борис Стоименов(помощник команданта для техника): 
мы сперва сняли вниз  F-117 чем пришли русские и другие для того чтобы увидеть тот самолет. Все они были подозрительны о как мы сделали тот успех. Их инструкторы приехали для того чтобы увидеть наше оборудование-только как наблюдатели.Они не помогали нам отремонтировать оборудование или сделать некоторую модернизаци. Прежде чем мы сделали этот успех они  не шли к нам в гости

----------


## ZET

Вот спасибо Свето! Еще и с переводом. Класс!
Я думаю у нас многим будет интересно посмотреть и почитать эту информацию, как говорится - из первых рук югославских зенитчиков.

----------


## Sveto

> А дивизион какой отличился? Опять третий?


так точно :)

интересно что РВ и ПВО (югославский ввс и противовоздушнаяа оборона) в своих служебных документах говорит только  о 2 разрушена самолета(F-117 ,F-16) + 9 UAV,49 ракет как "подтверженное разрушение".Так НАТО подтвердил больше потерянных самолетов чем югославский ввс(потому что "подтверженный" в Югославия -только самолет который частям фюзеляжа нашли в Югославии!)
Все другие самолеты в югославских ввс и пво служебных документах говорит"оценено как цель был ударен"(36 самолета,2 вертолета-это не включает всю югославскую армию-только  югославский ввс и пво).
Факт что НАТО говорит "One harrier was lost ... "не изменяет факты в югославских документах...
Так нам будет нужно ждать 20-30 лет больше и получить полную информацию

----------


## ZET

> так точно :)


Вот Золтан Дани разбушевался! :Biggrin: 




> Так НАТО подтвердил больше потерянных самолетов чем югославский ввс(потому что "подтверженный" в Югославия -только самолет который частям фюзеляжа нашли в Югославии!)


Ты про Хариер, который утонул в море? А разве НАТО признало его уничтоженным? Кажется они всегда говорили, что Хариер просто потерпел аварию. Хотя я думаю, что без боевых повреждений там не обошлось.




> говорит"оценено как цель был ударен"(36 самолета,2 вертолета


Ты имеешь ввиду получившие повреждения?

----------


## Максимка

Привет, Свето!




> так точно :)
> 
> интересно что РВ и ПВО (югославский ввс и противовоздушнаяа оборона) в своих служебных документах говорит только  о 2 разрушена самолета(F-117 ,F-16) + 9 UAV,49 ракет как "подтверженное разрушение".Так НАТО подтвердил больше потерянных самолетов чем югославский ввс(потому что "подтверженный" в Югославия -только самолет который частям фюзеляжа нашли в Югославии!)


А служебные документы есть в интернете?

----------


## Sveto

> что Хариер просто потерпел аварию.
> 
> Ты имеешь ввиду получившие повреждения?


1.точно ,Нато сказал :Хариер потерпел аварию , но такой же день мы запустили ракету на той цел
2.
right translation would be - "estimated as hit" - wich can be damaged or destroyed




> Привет, Свето!
> 
> 
> А служебные документы есть в интернете?


нет

----------


## Sveto

> Yes, as you probably know, it's a common concept here in Russia that "Lt. Col. Đukić" was MiG-29 pilot.


Здесь другой миф войны:
журнал "АиВ" 2-2009
"Смерч по-европейски." (Статья под рубрикой «Монография» о многорежимном боевом самолете Panavia Tornado)
Эта статья на страниц 27 говорит о :
1.
МиГ-21 имел успешни напад на торнадо.
-здесь факты: МиГ-21 во время войны не имел действия перехвата. Югославская команда ввс не сделала позволенное летание этих перехватчиков против ввс НАТО.Все полеты МиГ-21 которые были сделаны во время войны были сделаны для того чтобы изменить их положения и сохранить их от разрушения.
Не один самолет югославской ввс в воздухе Не запущил ракету на самолети НАТО.
НАТО не разрушил не один МиГ-21 в воздухе.

2. статья на страниц 27 говорит о " ЗРК Квадрат" 
коррекция : Kub M (Квадрат мы не имели)

----------


## 13th

> "Смерч по-европейски." (Статья под рубрикой «Монография» о многорежимном боевом самолете Panavia Tornado)
> Эта статья на страниц 27 говорит о :
> 1.
> МиГ-21 имел успешни напад на торнадо.


Никогда раньше не встречал такой информации. Печально видеть это у Котлобовского... Про МиГ-21 я встречал другую историю: якобы они сбили один F-16, при этом один МиГ-21 был потерян (из книги В. Ильина / И. Кудишина "Боевая авиация зарубежных стран", 2001). 

Я хотел бы узнать ваше мнение по поводу двух вещей:

- сайта Venik's Aviation (aeronautics.ru) - он уже не работает, но я думаю, что вы знакомы с ним;
- статьи Диего Зампини "Рыцари короля Лазаря".

----------


## Sveto

Пожалуйста помогите мне вспомнить...
Это о " нападение на аэробазах в Босния и Albania"?
То была наша пропаганда.
Наши орел J-22 и G-4 галеб сделали большой успех пока поддерживающ наших войск на Косово но все нападения были внутри территории Югославия.
Наши диверсантов имели 2 действия внутри македонской территории - это все.

P.C. журнал "АиВ" 6-2007 ,страниц 25
1.
пилот Емир Шишич ,нет Емил Сисич ,МиГ-21бис, нет ПФМ...
*один вертолет был разрушен
*другой вертолет был поврежден не ракетой но очень большим експлосий первог вертолета(фото этого второго вертолета не были опубликованы )
Что было внутри этих вертолетов неизвестно(около европейцев в первом вертолете). Но факт то югославский ввс закрыл воздушное пространство над Хорватией и Международное сообщество было информированно о том.
Там существуют информации которые второй вертолет был Венгрии ввс...Пилот не смог увидеть цветы вертолетов  (солнце)-но он имел приказ разрушить все какое летание в той области.
2.
Югославский МиГ-21 не может использовать AGM-65 Maveric и Grom ...Banski dvori были атаковани с другими самолетами и нет AGM-65…
3.
Grom≠AGM-65
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVXUKUrMOsw
4.хорватские МиГ-21 не атаковали Luna(хорватская пропаганда)
5.Не было нападения МиГ-21 на F-15C , F/A-18 ...A320...

----------


## ZET

> статья на страниц 27 говорит о " ЗРК Квадрат" 
> коррекция : Kub M (Квадрат мы не имели)


Привет!
ЗРК Квадрат - это и есть ЗРК Куб, но только в экспортном варианте.
http://www.arms-expo.ru/049051051056...056050052.html

----------


## Sveto

> Привет!
> ЗРК Квадрат - это и есть ЗРК Куб, но только в экспортном варианте.
> http://www.arms-expo.ru/049051051056...056050052.html


Квадрат = Куб экспортном варианте
Куб-M =модернизирован Квадрат
Куб-M1 =модернизирован Куб

Куб-M≠Квадрат    ≈   Су-27С≠Су-27СМ   :Biggrin: 
Югославия купила Куб-M

----------


## ZET

> Квадрат = Куб экспортном варианте
> Куб-M =модернизирован Квадрат
> Куб-M1 =модернизирован Куб
> 
> Куб-M≠Квадрат    ≈   Су-27С≠Су-27СМ  
> Югославия купила Куб-M



Нет, Свето, «Куб-М» не существовал. Сначала был «Куб». Первая модернизация комплекса называлась «Куб-М1». Затем «Куб-М3». А в 1978 году появился «Куб-М4», ставший переходным этапом к ЗРК "Бук".

Все Кубы - это Квадраты. И везде, где я читал указывалось, что Квадраты поставлялись в Югославию. Например в этой же статье - http://www.arms-expo.ru/049051051056...056050052.html

----------


## Sveto

> Нет, Свето, «Куб-М» не существовал. Сначала был «Куб». Первая модернизация комплекса называлась «Куб-М1». Затем «Куб-М3». А в 1978 году появился «Куб-М4», ставший переходным этапом к ЗРК "Бук".
> 
> Все Кубы - это Квадраты. И везде, где я читал указывалось, что Квадраты поставлялись в Югославию. Например в этой же статье - http://www.arms-expo.ru/049051051056...056050052.html


Zet ,в нашей документации существовал,также существовал когда я стоял на ем :Biggrin: 
Я не люблю использовать internet как доказательство но
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2K12_Kub
(internet не может быть достоверный источник но то вся информация которую я хочу делить теперь о том)

П.С.
существовал МиГ-21бисР в ввс СССР ? A в ввс СЦГ  ?
Su-30MKI тоже не существовал в Военно-воздушные силы Российской Федерации -
Куб-M= Куб-M1 экспортном варианте

----------


## ZET

> Zet ,в нашей документации существовал,также существовал когда я стоял на ем
> Я не люблю использовать internet как доказательство но
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2K12_Kub
> (internet не может быть достоверный источник но то вся информация которую я хочу делить теперь о том)
> 
> П.С.
> существовал МиГ-21бисР в ввс СССР ? A в ввс СЦГ  ?
> Su-30MKI тоже не существовал в Военно-воздушные силы Российской Федерации -
> Куб-M= Куб-M1 экспортном варианте


Да я понимаю, что Интернет не авторитет, в том числе и Википедия.
Про Su-30MKI все наслышаны, а про Куб-М я не в одном из наших более-менее серьезных источников не читал.  
Но раз у Вас было написано в документации - тогда не вижу повода не верить. Наверно это сделано, чтобы запутать потенциального противника и нас с Вами  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sveto

http://www.aviapress.com/viewonekit.htm?OTH-393

Социалистические цветы там  :Rolleyes: 

Stealth Killer :Rolleyes: 

26.03.1999. Слободан Перич был пилотом на 18114 (самолет от обложки книги).РЛС на 114 не работал правильно.Я знал Перичa лично.

"While on a sortie over Bosnia on March 26th 1999, piloted by Captain Jeffrey C.J. Hwang, this aircraft shot down two MiG-29's from the Serbian Air Force, Captain Hwang becoming the first pilot in combat history to single handedly and simultaneously destroy two enemy aircraft during a single intercept using radar guided missiles."

П.С.
МиГ-29Б был хорош истребител на его времени. Нам не нужно сделать мифы для того чтобы доказать что был хорош.

----------


## KAPACb

> РЛС на 114 не работал правильно.


А почему не работал ? 

Кстати в статье о "Галантных рыцарях" пишется (если я правильно помню) что  почти каждый вылет сопровождался  сбоями в работе РЛС.  
Это чем было обосновано  ? Хорошей работой средств подавления у противника ?
Спасибо

----------


## Sveto

1.
Все 9 МиГ-29Б которые сделали задачу перехвата в 1999. -в документе всем были функциональны.
2.
Перед войной их радиолокаторы прошли испытание MK9.12
3.
Новые части на радиолокаторах не были оригинал(RSK MiG не послал нами не даже каталоги, документацию для ремонта, руководства-ничего :Frown:  )
4. 
когда Перич переключил радиолокатор на боевой режим -рлс не отвечал
5.
вероятно что так "отремонтированный" радиолокатор режиме высоком напряжения легок для повредить.... + конечно работой средств подавления у противника..
Но радиолокаторы не были единственной проблемой на этих самолетах: спо ... 
6.Но чего даже нови МиГ-29 с Р-27Р может сделать против F-15C с AIM-120?Оптимальное решение в той бой побежать.Возможно побежать и от 4 amraams...но тот рассказ на некоторое другое время

----------


## Sveto

"On *May 19,1999*, F-117A #790 belonging to the 9th FS sustained a fuselage fire on takeoff roll while being "borrowed" by the 7th FS for training purposes. The takeoff was succesfully aborted, however, it was still a Class A mishap causing damage well over 1 million dollars. The following account was written by the mishap pilot and published in the November 1999 issue of Flying Safety Magazine "
Очень интересна дата :Rolleyes:  и фото

+ Отремонтирован A-10 в Македония.

----------


## ZET

> Очень интересна дата и фото



Привет. Ваши заявляли, что 20 мая они подбивали Ф-117. Ты про эту дату хотел сказать? 

А про что здесь говорится? Я не понял эту фразу: 
"The following account was written by the mishap pilot and published in the November 1999 issue of Flying Safety Magazine"  :Confused:

----------


## 13th

> Очень интересна дата и фото





> Привет. Ваши заявляли, что 20 мая они подбивали Ф-117. Ты про эту дату хотел сказать?


Судя по имеющимся фотографиям, 80-0790 "Deadly Jester" был отремонтирован после происшествия 1999 года.

Что касается некоего сбитого "стелса" 20 мая 1999 года, то в одном интервью Золтан Дани сказал, что в тот день сбил B-2. Правда, он добавил, что у него нет доказательств этого, но американцы потом сами признали списание этого самолёта (какая осведомлённость  :Smile: ).

Каким образом повреждение F-117 (впоследствии отремонтированного) в инциденте на аэродроме 19 мая относится к заявленному сбитию B-2 20 мая - понять непросто.

----------


## Максимка

Привет!

Запихал в гугл-переводчик венгерскую статью. Целиком приводить не смысла, очень кривой перевод.

1. П-18 была доработана. Немного поменяли частоту излучения.

2. Она устойчиво обнаруживает F-117 на дальности 25 км (со слов Золтана).

3. СНР-125 включали не более, чем на 20 секунд. Обнаружить 117-й удалось на четвертом включении.

4. За время войны батарея Золтана обстреляла 7 целей, израсходовано 13 ракет, заявлено сбитие 3 самолетов (Ф-116, Ф-16 и Б-2).

5. С-125 провели 50 стрельб, израсходовали 93 ракеты.
Кубы провели 46 стрельб, израсходовали 70 ракет.

7. Ракет других типов (Стрела-1, Стрела-2М и т.д.)было израсходовано 172. Заявлено 3 беспилотника и 14 КР.

8. По ствольной артиллерии:
20 мм - 86745 снарядов
30 мм - 6203
40 мм - 7164
заявлено 9 беспилотников и 45 КР.

9. Югославская самоделка - пусковая установка с УРВВ Р-73 запустила 2 ракеты из 5, безрезультатно.

Sveto, можете прокоментировать?

----------


## Sveto

> 7. Ракет других типов (Стрела-1, Стрела-2М и т.д.)было израсходовано 172. Заявлено 3 беспилотника и 14 КР.


Этот номер включает только С2М, Шило и Игла от РВиПВО (нет вся армия)
Такой же для количества крылатых ракет ...

----------


## Sveto

> Привет!
> Кубы провели 46 стрельб, израсходовали 70 ракет.


И почти 40 без автоматизированного управления  :Frown:

----------


## Sveto

> Путин приехал на начало второго тайма и покинул стадион еще до окончания игры, но отметил теплый прием на крупнейшем стадионе Сербии.


Если только Путин услышал это  
http://youtu.be/O1CPgkwMF20
Talent Show Belgrade 2011.
Катарина Богићевић ( 12лет,Подгорица,Черногория  )

----------


## ZET

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqNVm...eature=related  -  видио-рассказ пилота Ф-16, сбитого в Югославии. Только почему-то на компьютерной реконструкции показан Куб? Лохонулись немного.

----------


## Sveto

Другой F-16C(89-2032/AV), другое война:)
Република Српска 1995.
Некоторые части того самолета были посланы к русским.
P.S.
В 1999. был 88-0550(F-16CG)

----------


## ZET

> Другой F-16C(89-2032/AV), другое война:)
> Република Српска 1995.
> Некоторые части того самолета были посланы к русским.
> P.S.
> В 1999. был 88-0550(F-16CG)


 Точно-точно, это я лохонулся. Знал же прекрасно про Боснийский Ф-16, но фамилии пилотов сопоставить не подумал.

----------


## ZET

> Привет!
> 
> Запихал в гугл-переводчик венгерскую статью. Целиком приводить не смысла, очень кривой перевод.


Максимка, подкинь ссылку на эту статью. Плиз!

----------


## ZET

> ОДОБРЕННОЕ Zet , здесь часть 1.
> 
> Ф-117 был снят  вниз на 27. март 1999. на 20:42 h


 Sveto, а продолжение будет? Я думаю это многим интересно!  :Smile:

----------


## Максимка

Привет!




> Максимка, подкинь ссылку на эту статью. Плиз!


Пожалуйста.

----------


## Максимка

Привет!




> И почти 40 без автоматизированного управления


What do you mean?

Что вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## ZET

> Привет!
> 
> 
> Пожалуйста.


Спасибо! Я правда это видел. Думал, что есть тексовая версия в интернете.

----------


## ZET

Печально, что нынешний сербский президент выслуживается перед забугорными дядьками. Уж есле судить Ратко Младича, то в самой Сербии!
А не передавать его в руки других преступников. Или судить его в Гааге, но вместе с Блином Клинтоном!  :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

*Герой Сербии Младич арестован на своей Родине, за которую сражался......*   
Неужели все за кого он сражался молчат?

----------


## SVVAULSH

"Сдали" Героя в обмен на обещания вступления Сербии в Евросоюз.

----------


## FLOGGER

Они так же и Милошевича сдали за обещанные амерами 200млн $. Кстати, они их, по-моему, так и не получили. Так что, это те еще ребята.

----------


## Sveto

@ Zet ,продолжение будет но более поздно.

@ FLOGGER - официально для головки Милошевича(и всех других) Сербия не получила ничего.Нет перви раз в истории когда сербы посылают головки их руководителей (они делали ето в времени турков слишком) и после того они заплачут для их и скажут что были герои и они делают их памятники совсем вокруг сербской земли :Rolleyes: 

http://youtu.be/Rpv6Z5irrcQ

http://youtu.be/8k3x0TvyyCk


"Популарност" сегодняшних сербских руководителей не была никогда толко низкa поэтому они должны закончить их "работы" быстро -другой шанс они вероятно не получат.Младич спросил от сербских людей не сделать протесты.Он старый, очень больной человек, вероятно он не будет жить до конца процесса.

@ Zet , Bill is now our most wanted guest.. :Frown: 
http://www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=128541

----------


## Sveto

Ratko with russian brothers :Cool:  from 1:45
http://youtu.be/RVq_pXF49LA

----------


## ZET

> *Герой Сербии Младич арестован на своей Родине, за которую сражался......*   
> Неужели все за кого он сражался молчат?


 Да нет, многие не молчат - в новостях показывают протесты в Сербии. Жители деревушки, где он прятался, собиратся переименовать ее в честь Младича! Но в данном случае, чтоб чего-то добиться, должна подняться вся Сербия! А сербский народ тоже разделен - к сожалению, очень многие позабывали своих героев, а так же и своих врагов, недавно бомбивших Сербию! Не понимаю, почему так происходит!  :Confused:

----------


## ZET

> @ Zet ,продолжение будет но более поздно.


Understandable. No problem. 




> @ @ Zet , Bill is now our most wanted guest..
> http://www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=128541


И этот человек управлял Америкой? Хотя у них традиция такая - то Буш страны путает, теперь Клинтон. Бил уже не помнит кого бомбил! Подумаешь  :Smile:

----------


## balu109

подкажите, какие ОЗ актуальны для войны в Югославии?

----------


## liedet2

Больно за нашу страну , пр-и все и даже уважение !

----------


## Sveto

до мая 1992. с звездами

----------


## balu109

> Больно за нашу страну , пр-и все и даже уважение !


у меня на картонном сайте есть девушка-моделист, она сербка, сейчас живет в Уссурийском крае. окрас картонной модели готовится для неё.

----------


## balu109

> до мая 1992. с звездами


так в итоге - на момент войны с НАТО, какие ОЗ?

----------


## Sveto

"pepsi"

----------


## balu109

ага , спасибо!. я правильно понял, что на крыле только на левом сверху (правом снизу?)?
где на сербских бортовой номер? только на киле мелкий пятизначный?

----------


## Sveto

точно ,но говорит правильно ето не "сербский" a югославский МиГ-29 :) 

BEGEMOT - high-quality decals for scale models

----------


## Дёс

14 лет назад братья славяне вступили в неравный бой с империей "добра и света". Помним. Уважаем.

----------


## lindr

Нашел в сети 2 документа - тех состояние МиГ-29 ВВС Югославии в 1999 году и план полетов Л-18 (МиГ-29) и Л-17 (МиГ-21бис) на 23.03.99

----------


## petio

А имеется информация о изпользовании МиГ-29 по наземным целям в Хорватии в 1991-1992 году?

----------


## Nazar

Ровно 18 лет назад, созидатели и кумиры 14% населения России, начали нести демократию в братскую Югославию... 

Да здравствует западный гуманизм...

----------


## Let_nab

*Не забудем, пока живы: тысячи сербов вышли почтить память жертв бомбардировок НАТО*

Памятные мероприятия начались со звуков сирены воздушной тревоги и отключения освещения.

В Сербии состоялись памятные мероприятия, приуроченные к 19-й годовщине массовых бомбардировок страны авиацией НАТО. В церемонии приняли участие президент Александр Вучич и члены правительства, сообщает РИА Новости.


Главная церемония прошла в городе Алексинац на юге Сербии, который наиболее сильно пострадал от бомб НАТО в апреле и мае 1999 года. Мероприятие началось со звука сирены, которым предвещается налет вражеской авиации, и отключением всего освещения на несколько минут.

Памятные церемонии в Сербии прошли под общим девизом – «Простим, если сможем, не забудем, пока живы». Они прошли во многих городах страны, пострадавших от бомбардировок НАТО.

Ранее стали известны результаты социологического опроса, проведенного среди граждан Сербии. Около 85% высказались против идеи о вступлении страны в НАТО, 62% опрошенных заявили, что никогда бы не приняли извинения от Альянса.

----------


## OKA

" Павел Бушуев — о предпосылках воздушно-наступательной операции НАТО против республики, ходе военных действий и масштабах последствий

Военно-воздушная операция НАТО против Югославии, получившая циничное название "Милосердный ангел", началась 24 марта 1999 года в 19:45 по местному времени. В первый раз в послевоенной истории Европы объектом бомбовых ударов стала столица одного из независимых государств.

Я хорошо помню те дни 20 лет назад, когда начались бомбардировки. Мне было 13 с небольшим лет, но я до сих пор не могу забыть чувство, охватывавшее меня во время вечерних новостей, транслировавших кадры ночных бомбежек Белграда. Это было страшное чувство бессилия, смешанного с яростью. Я смотрел, сжимая зубы, и старался не показывать слез. Но их и не замечали — окружающие точно так же сидели, вцепившись руками в случайные предметы и впившись взглядом в экран.

Именно с этих выпусков новостей началась новая эпоха в России, эпоха переоценки перспектив "дружбы" с Западом и новые поиски своего места в истории.

Бомбежки Югославии 1999-го года стали глобальным ударом по мировому порядку, сформировавшемуся по итогам Второй мировой войны. Именно после агрессии НАТО против Югославии без санкции ООН стало предельно ясно, что США стремятся к мировой гегемонии, не обращая внимания на международное право и нормы морали. Последовавшие после Югославии Афганистан, Ирак, Ливия, попытка свержения режима в Сирии, многократно подтвердили эту точку зрения.

Косово как предлог

Сербы считают свою страну "маленькой Россией на Балканах". В этой связи удар Запада по Югославии, по их мнению, был репетицией будущего удара по России. Самой подходящей точкой для нанесения такого удара стало Косово. Во-первых, это колыбель сербской культуры, веры и национального самосознания. Во-вторых, исторически сложилось так, что здесь переплелись интересы сербов и второго многочисленного балканского народа — албанцев. Именно многовековой косовский вопрос стал предлогом для уничтожения Югославии.

На территории Косово и Метохии на протяжении 20-го века произошло замещение сербского этноса албанцами, хотя последние присутствовали здесь и ранее, не являясь большинством. Согласно исследованиям ученых, наиболее активный приток албанских поселенцев в Косово начался между двумя мировыми войнами. В Первой мировой войне сербы потеряли треть своего населения (около 1 млн человек), такие же потери были и во время Второй мировой, когда сербы практически открыли долгожданный Второй фронт в виде мощного партизанского движения. Албанцы же во время войны активно сотрудничали с фашистами Италии, уничтожив или изгнав из края большую часть сербского населения.

После войны первый президент Югославии Иосип Броз Тито, хорват по национальности, начал политику ослабления сербов как наиболее многочисленного народа. Одним из способов был албанский противовес. Только в первые послевоенные годы в Косово въехало около 400 тыс. албанцев. Для ослабления влияния Белграда на Приштину Конституция 1963 года предоставила Косово статус автономного сербского края. После этого в Косово и Метохию массово хлынули албанцы-мусульмане. Со времен турецкого ига значительная часть албанцев исповедовала ислам. Вскоре за счет естественного прироста албанцы-мусульмане стали составлять значительный процент населения Албании и начали переселяться в соседние страны.

В 60-е годы 20-го века Косово и Метохию захлестнула волна насилия как против сербов, так и против христиан вообще. Скупкой недвижимости и тактикой мелкого террора сербов принуждали уезжать из своих родных мест. Вскоре албанцы составили 80% населения края (1981 год), а затем и 90% (1990 год). Попытки югославской власти в 90-е годы навести порядок встретили вооруженное сопротивление албанских экстремистов. Когда полиция перестала справляться с разветвленной сетью террористических организаций, в Косово и Метохию были введены войска.

В этот момент Запад подключился к "спасению албанцев от сербского уничтожения". Начались переговоры по косовской проблеме в Рамбуйе (Франция). От сербов требовали подписать "мирный план", одним из пунктов которого было размещение в Косово иностранных войск, то есть де-факто военная оккупация края. Белград отказался подписывать такое соглашение.

Военная операция стала решенным вопросом, не хватало лишь повода. И предлогом для агрессии, в которой под предводительством США приняли участие еще 18 государств-членов НАТО, стал сфальсифицированный при помощи западных спецслужб "инцидент" в косовском селе Рачак, где якобы были обнаружены массовые жертвы расстрелянных сербскими войсками представителей мирного албанского населения. Впоследствии было доказано, что подавляющее большинство погибших были переодетыми в гражданскую одежду боевиками "Освободительной армии Косово", однако "инцидент в Рачаке" уже объявили "фактом геноцида", требующим немедленной реакции.

Бомбардировки

Первые удары по Югославии начались вечером 24 марта и продолжались до 4 часов утра 25 марта. Главными целями натовских бомбардировщиков и крылатых ракет, запущенных с кораблей в Средиземном море, стали объекты сербских ВВС и ПВО, а также военно-промышленные предприятия в районе Белграда, Приштины, Подгорицы, Батайницы, Ужиц, Куршумлии, Нови-Сада, Панчево, Крагуевца. Впоследствии НАТО принялся методически уничтожать объекты инфраструктуры — мосты, заводы, транспортные узлы, электростанции и ЛЭП.

Непрерывные бомбовые удары продолжались 78 дней. В ходе 11-недельной операции натовских ВВС, по данным сербских источников, нанесено в общей сложности 2300 авиаударов по 995 объектам. В ней было задействовано 1150 боевых самолетов. На землю упали 420 тыс. боеприпасов общим весом в 22 тыс. тонн, в том числе 20 тыс. тяжелых авиабомб, 1300 крылатых ракет, 37 тыс. кассетных бомб, снаряды с обедненным ураном.

Жертвами бомбардировок стали примерно 2 тыс. мирных граждан и 1 тыс. военнослужащих, 5 тыс. человек получили ранения, пропали без вести более 1 тыс. человек. Практически полностью была уничтожена военно-промышленная инфраструктура Сербии, разрушены более 1,5 тыс. населенных пунктов, 60 мостов, 30% всех школ, около 100 памятников. Материальный ущерб от бомбардировок оценивается от $30 млрд до $100 млрд.
Воспоминания очевидцев

На протяжении последних двух лет ТАСС собирает свидетельства очевидцев, переживших бомбардировки. Представители самых разных слоев общества — политики, врачи, учителя, военные, журналисты и ученые рассказывают о глубоко личных впечатлениях, которые они вынесли из 78 дней бомбардировок. Возможно, эти воспоминания вскоре увидят свет, а пока приведем лишь выдержки из них.

Президент Сербии Александар Вучич: "Символом бомбардировок, из-за чего все мы были шокированы, стало то, что они [натовцы] называли сопутствующими потерями. Погибло много детей, свыше 90, но все мы запомнили маленькую Саню из Варварина, которая была лучшей по математике, и особенно маленькую Милицу Ракич — двухлетнего ребенка из Батайницы, который погиб в результате бомбардировок. Невинное дитя, ни в чем не виноватое. И это стало символом того страшного преступления, совершенного над Сербией и над нашим народом".

Митрополит Черногорский и Приморский Амфилохий: "В 1999 году я был в Косово, все время был в Печской патриархии, помню, как я там хоронил убитых натовцами и косовскими боевиками. Еще очень глубоко в памяти у меня засел один случай. Это было 12 июня, когда было принято решение, что Сербия должна отвести войска из Косова. Я ехал в Приштину и помню народ, который бежал из своих сел (вслед за армией — прим. ТАСС) на телегах, повозках, на лошадях, эти убегающие сироты, отступающие солдаты. И тут я увидел белого коня, который долго бежал прямо перед нами. А когда я возвращался, то нашел этого коня убитым у дороги. Я помню это наряду со страшными вещами, которые я там видел — изнасилованными женщинами, которых я хоронил. Одна девушка — Марица Мирич, ее насиловали четверо боевиков. Ко мне пришли итальянские солдаты и сказали, что там лежит ваша зарезанная женщина. Мы пришли туда. Ее мать лежала в коридоре, а она - в комнате. Ее насиловали, а потом зарезали. Это было накануне Видовдана 1999 года. Итальянцы завернули ее в одеяло, так мы ее в этом одеяле отвезли в Печскую патриархию и там похоронили за алтарем".

Лидер радикальной партии Воислав Шешель: "Я прятал детей по Белграду, ожидал, что мой дом в Батайнице, рядом с аэродромом, может быть разбомблен. Я перевозил детей к родителям жены, потом в район Мириево. Моему младшему сыну тогда было меньше 1 года, он был совсем малыш. В первую ночь, когда начались бомбардировки, мать спрятала его в подвале и держала его там на морозильной камере. Но ребенок и в этом несознательном возрасте было настолько напуган, что следующие несколько лет, когда слышал звук самолета — убегал, прятался под стол или еще куда-то. Он родился 28 июня 1998 года, ему было меньше года, когда все началось. Я каждую вторую или третью ночь, когда не был дежурным в правительстве, ночевал в своем доме в Батайнице один, а детей прятал по Белграду".

В период бомбардировок свой долг в Белграде выполняли наши коллеги — журналисты агентства ТАСС Тамара Замятина и Николай Калинцев. Тамара Николаевна, получившая за работу в Белграде Орден Мужества (вторая женщина, награжденная этой наградой после еще одной журналистки ТАСС — Галины Гридневой), подробно описала события тех дней в своей книге "Не стреляйте: я — журналист!" (2000 год). Специально к 20-й годовщине бомбардировок коллега и супруг Тамары Николаевны — Николай Александрович Калинцев рассказал ТАСС о событиях того периода.

"В первый день бомбардировок мы выехали на место происшествия, а когда возвращались назад, мост был уже перекрыт, горело Министерство внутренних дел. Ну а нам нужно было на место происшествия. Когда узнали, что мы русские журналисты — нас пропустили. Так мы ездили на каждую бомбардировку, один раз сами чуть не попали под бомбы, потому что эти гады натовцы дождались, когда туда приедут санитарные машины и полиция, и нанесли второй удар. Нас спасло только то, что по пути разбомбили водопровод, и мы остановились пообщаться с населением, которое осталось без воды. Натовцы летали на большой высоте, около 10 тыс. метров, где их не доставали ПВО и МиГ-29, которые были на вооружении Югославии. И сербы всегда грозили кулаком в небо: "Только спуститесь, мы вам покажем!" Но все-таки самолет-"невидимку" они сбили, и мы были первые, кто сообщил об этом. Обо всем этом рассказывается в книге Тамары Замятиной, куда вошли все наши тассовские сообщения за время войны".

"Когда эвакуировали школу (Российская школа при посольстве России в Белграде — прим. ТАСС) наша дочь тоже уехала на день-два попозже. Она поехала через Будапешт, там был наш корреспондент — Саша Кузьмин, он ее отправлял в Москву. Здесь в Москве ее тоже не с кем было оставить. Помогли тассовцы, заместитель начальника финансового управления Лидия Арбузова, дочь где-то трое суток у нее жила, а потом уже поехала к бабушке с дедушкой в Калининград", — вспоминает Калинцев.

Что касается высоких государственных наград, то по мнению Николая Александровича "их давали не за то, что было тяжело, а за то, что работали". "ТАСС был одним из немногих, кто объективно освещал эти события. Мы не пели хвалу [Слободану] Милошевичу, но говорили все так, как было, называли все своими именами. И за это нас уважали сербы", — подчеркнул журналист.

Масштаб воздействия обедненного урана

Помимо моментального ущерба страна получила отсроченные последствия. В первую очередь, это касается бомбардировок снарядами с обедненным ураном. Кроме того, бомбардировки нефтеперерабатывающих и нефтехимических заводов привели к заражению водной системы страны токсичными веществами.

Специалисты в области радиоактивных загрязнений подсчитали, что на территорию Сербии за три месяца агрессии было сброшено 15 тонн обедненного урана. Это привело к эпидемии рака среди местного населения, а Сербия заняла первое место по числу онкологических заболеваний в Европе. Согласно данным сербских медиков за первые 10 лет с момента бомбардировок в стране заболели раком около 30 тыс. человек, из них от 10 до 18 тыс. скончались от онкологии.

Сербский ученый с мировым именем Любиша Ракич (является академиком Сербской, Российской, Нью-Йоркской, Евразийской, Европейской и других академий наук) подсчитал, что объемов обедненного урана, попавших на территорию Югославии во время агрессии НАТО, хватило бы на создание 170 атомных бомб, подобных той, которую США сбросили на Хиросиму 6 августа 1945 года. Самые частые последствия воздействия обедненного урана на человеческий организм — заболевания щитовидной железы, злокачественные образования, синдром войны в Персидском заливе и Балканский синдром, а также различные мутации плода во время беременности.

Более того, по мнению автора книги о вреде обедненного урана "Раны и отсроченные последствия для здоровья" доктора Светланы Жунич, применение боеприпасов с обедненным ураном на Балканах и в Персидском заливе привело к глобальному мировому загрязнению. Из-за воздушного переноса радиоактивных частиц последствия фиксируются не только в местах бомбардировок, но и за тысячи километров от них.

Итоги агрессии

Конец агрессии Североатлантического альянса в Югославии был положен Кумановским военно-техническим соглашением, подписанным 9 июня 1999 года. Согласно этому документу, сербские войска и полиция на территории Косова и Метохии заменялись международным миротворческим контингентом. Бомбардировки прекратились после полудня 10 июня, в тот же день Совет Безопасности ООН принял резолюцию номер 1244 по проблемам статуса и мирного урегулирования в Косово. На ее основании на территорию южной сербской провинции были переброшены 37,2 тыс. военнослужащих Международных сил для Косова под командованием Североатлантического альянса (KFOR) из 36 стран мира.

А еще через девять лет процесс распада Югославии, начатый бомбардировками НАТО, закончился односторонним провозглашением независимости Косово 17 февраля 2008 года. В 2010 году Международный суд ООН признал решение косовского парламента о провозглашении независимости от 2008 года легитимным. Казалось, что Косово и Метохия — колыбель сербской истории, культуры и православной веры под руководством и при поддержке западного сообщества была окончательно украдена пришлыми "косоворами" — косовскими албанцами, переселившимися на исконно сербскую землю.

В настоящее время Республику Косово, по версии Белграда, признают около 100 стран, при этом Приштина утверждает, что таких государств 117. Против признания Косова выступают свыше 60 стран, в том числе Россия, Израиль, Индия, Китай, а также пять стран ЕС.

Неразорвавшаяся бомба

Нынешняя Сербия пытается сформулировать свое отношение к событиям 20-летней давности на основе озвученной президентом страны Александром Вучичем максимы: "Мы простили, но не забыли". Насколько успешно приживется такой подход к прошлому, покажет история. Пока что настроения населения свидетельствуют об ином. Год назад, к 19-летию бомбардировок, в Сербии был проведен широкий опрос населения по отношению к событиям 1999 года. Социологическое исследование показало, что две трети граждан Сербии (62%) не простили НАТО за бомбардировки Югославии 1999 года и не приняли бы извинения НАТО, в то время как около трети опрошенных, в основном молодежь, готовы забыть прошлое. Абсолютное большинство граждан страны (84%), как и ранее, выступают против вступления Сербии в НАТО.

Шрамы бомбардировок остались не только на телах и душах сербов. Шрамами покрыта вся территория страны, где авиация НАТО уничтожила почти всю некогда знаменитую экономику. Жизнь продолжается, и на месте разбомбленных мостов строят новые — в Нови-Саде год назад торжественно открыт новый Жежелев мост, вместо разбомбленной Белградской телебашни построена новая, вдвое больше. Но есть одно разбомбленное здание в Белграде, которое до сих пор не трогают. Прямо напротив правительства находится полуразрушенное здание Генерального штаба Югославии, авиаудар по которому был нанесен 30 апреля 1999 года. Говорят, что в перекрытиях Генштаба до сих пор находится одна неразорвавшаяся бомба, которую невозможно безопасно извлечь в густонаселенном центре столицы.

Эта неразорвавшаяся бомба лучше всего символизирует как отношения НАТО к нынешней Сербии, так и отношение сербского народа к военному блоку. Спустя 20 лет после бомбардировок очевидно, что главная цель Запада — создание на территории Сербии независимого Косова — до конца не достигнута. Несмотря на 20-летний прессинг, вопрос Косова до сих пор не решен. Белград не признал независимость своего автономного края, несмотря на ожесточенное давление с Запада и на "морковку" в виде возможного вступления в ЕС.

Развязка этого трагического узла истории еще впереди. И очень хочется надеяться, что этот узел развяжут, наконец, таким образом, что подростки в России и Сербии не будут испытывать ярость и бессилие, просматривая выпуски новостей. "

https://tass.ru/opinions/6251451

----------


## Fencer

Сербские рыцари (МиГ-29 в ВВС Югославии и Сербии) http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...d5638f2c61.pdf

----------

